# E60M5 brakes



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

One of the most discussed and criticized aspects of the new M5 is the brakes. Some magazines, who have tested the car found the brakes weak.

One of the members at M5board.com had a phone call with one of the Techs at the M Division on a totally unrelated subject, but the conversation came to M5 somehow.

Anyway, as he was asked why the use of 2 pot brakes, the answer was :



> The decision to go with the 2 pot brakes instead of 4 or 6 has to do with heat transfer into the brake fluid. 6 pot needs more fluid inside the calipers. More liquid will then be heated by the caliper causing potential overheating. I guess this is not the only, but one of the most important reasons.


Does this make sense ? I'd be curious to hear the comments from our resident gurus.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Interesting. I'd like to hear what StopTech/Wilwood/SSBC/Brembo have to say about that.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Interesting. I'd like to hear what StopTech/Wilwood/SSBC/Brembo have to say about that.


 Hello, um, brake fluid cooler? 

That can't be the reason they went w/ 2p.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

2 pistons are more than I've ever seen on any other BMW... 

Frankly, though, weak brakes are probably largely a pad issue.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> 2 pistons are more than I've ever seen on any other BMW...
> 
> Frankly, though, weak brakes are probably largely a pad issue.


My E24 has factory 4pots.

So do all E12s, IIRC. Maybe E9s do, too.


----------

